# Kyro2 Treiber



## N3b!3 (10. September 2001)

Moinsen

weiss jemand obs irgendwelche leistungsbringenden Treiber fürre Kyro 2 gibt ( sowas inner art wie die detonator für nVIDIA )

wenn ja , wo gibs die ?


----------



## Moartel (11. September 2001)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, glaube aber dass ST Microelectronics (die Hersteller des Kyro-Chips) einen Referenztreiber anbieten. Wie schnell der ist weiß ich nicht, da ich ne GeForce habe  .
Schau einfach mal auf deren Homepage nach. Sollte der aber genau so gut sein wie der Detonator bei der GeForce kann es gut sein dass (wie beim Detonator auch) die Hersteller der Grafikkarten ihre Treiber auf dem Referenztreiber aufsetzen. Dann hilt im Zweifelsfall nur ein eigener Benchmark.


----------

